# Bulking Diet for beginners



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi guys,

Please could we post some examples of bulking diets for begginers as I think this would be really useful for all??

I need a new bulking diet thats why i'm asking this I want the maximum possible gains out of my next cycle which I think will be D-bol for 6 weeks at 30mg per day if i can handle the back pumps!

I really need it to consist of food that is fairly quick and easy to prepare because of a heavy work schedule, I think some examples will be good because after searching my b*llocks off for days on the web I can't find any without having to pay for them!

Any replies much appreciated.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

well guys no replies so i've posted one myself!

Bulking Diet.

Meal 1 8:00am.

2 scrambled eggs

1 bowl of cornflakes

2 cups of coffee

1 Weight gain shakes (698 calories!)

Meal 2 11:00am.

2 Slices toast peanut butter spread

1 Protein shake (1 tspn flax seed oil)

1 Weight gain shake (698 calories!)

Meal 3 1:00pm.

1 tin tuna fish

1 large potato

1 tablespoon mayonnaise

Meal 4 5:00pm.

Large pasta with sauce ( 2 person serving) 1 protein shake (1tspn flax seed oil)

Meal 5 9:00pm.

1 protein shake ( 1 tspn flax seed oil)


----------

